
What does "scalable database" mean? - duck
http://jamesgolick.com/2010/3/30/what-does-scalable-database-mean.html
======
stevedekorte
True story: a friend a datamining company replaced their cluster with a single
machine loaded with RAM.

Result: ~100-1000x speed up over their cluster and for less money $.

Lesson: Look at real numbers and choose your architecture to suit your
_specific_ problem. Don't underestimate the speed of RAM.

------
AlisdairO
It really pains me seeing the extent to which people equate what MySQL can do
with what RDBMSs in general can do. MySQL's sharding is well known to be an
abomination.

